# I am done testing Ainol's products



## Jupit3r (Feb 19, 2013)

The content of the original thread is cleared.

I used to be quite a fan of Ainol, but it seems that their main focus at the moment is to bring lots of "earth trash" products to the market. And they don't respect honest reviews, all they want is for testers to advertise their products. And I don't write that kind of articles.

Here is my announcement: There will be no more reviews of Ainol products from me, and I wish them all the happiness in the world with the crappy so-called quad core ATM7029 SoC! devil):devil):devil):devil):


----------



## ermacwins (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks for the review. I was looking to buy a Chinese (with English Language) quad core tablet for my younger sister, maybe 10". Can you recommend any?


----------



## Jupit3r (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: In Depth Review of Ainol NOVO7 Venus Quad Core Tablet*



ermacwins said:


> Thanks for the review. I was looking to buy a Chinese (with English Language) quad core tablet for my younger sister, maybe 10". Can you recommend any?

Click to collapse



I would suggest pipo m9.

Sent from my XT910 using xda premium


----------



## KennyDeb (Mar 7, 2013)

Any custom ROM now?


----------



## DeGon (Mar 7, 2013)

I bought an Ainol Novo 7 Venus (Myth) and was a bit disappointed at first because the initial ROM (20130110) made the device a bit laggy. I updated it to the newest ROM / Firmware available (20130203) and was then quite surprised. The device became much snappier and has practically no more lags. Another goodie was, that all the preinstalled chinese Apps where gone after the update (You could also remove em by hand with the Root Explorer App. They are located in System/Vendor/App).

So for anyone buying this device, have a look at the firmware version (Settings>About this tablet>Build-Number). If it is older that 2013.02.03 V1, you should try to update it. This is not the easiest task to do, but its really worth it.

You'll find all infos or links to informations/ROMS/Tools here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2140304

rgds, d


----------



## AdamWill (Mar 8, 2013)

Yup - just to concur with degon, the 0203 firmware makes the Venus substantially better. if you wind up with one, definitely install it.


----------



## pandajaune (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: In Depth Review of Ainol NOVO7 Venus Quad Core Tablet*

Just bought the item.
I agree with all said but i would add that wifi is really what disappointed me most because i found no fix for that. It is fortunate that i can use my phone as a hotspot.
I could cure the lag problems by adjusting the cpu lowest frequency with an app. I guess at the cost of battery life.
The tablet wasn't for me so i have no regret. It will fit the needs of the  real owner though.
So far it is a good tablet but the best. And i just hope a firmware update will improve the wifi.

Sent from my ZP500+ using xda app-developers app


----------



## shuibj (Mar 27, 2013)

i already use it.. it good tablet although the price is very cheap.. as usual, it have a weakness and strength, the weakness first, it not a very powerful cpu inside it, and also the GPU is not make for the hard graphic game.. if u play a game for so long time it will hang a little bit. but just that. the best part is the battery. it can last myb 8 hour playing game+browsing.but the time it take to charge is take myb 4 hour because of the capasity of the battery.. playing video or movie is best ever. it very clear and smooth. game that suitable for this tablet is air attack HD, castle master, Hawx HD, GTA 3, kingdom at war, Myth defense, NOVA, NFS most wanted, Riptide GP, Sailboat, Samurai 2 vengence,snow board, Subway surf, Simphony of origin, Team Dragon, Temple run 2, the last defender, undead slayer, and zenonias 5. for browsing, it good because the response is fast, no problem in scrolling the page, super fast.


----------



## greenacres (Mar 28, 2013)

This was released in the Philippines recently as the Cherry Bolt. Similar comments.Cost less than 100 US. The ROM of this unit was also a little buggy and people were told they could install the Ainol NOVO 7 venus rom.


----------



## wajih2k (Mar 28, 2013)

WIFI seems to be turning itself automatically whenever i turn off the screen/put the tablet on standby.
Any way to disable this as I am having hardtime downloading apps due to this.


----------



## firtvid20 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: In Depth Review of Ainol NOVO7 Venus Quad Core Tablet*



wajih2k said:


> WIFI seems to be turning itself automatically whenever i turn off the screen/put the tablet on standby.
> Any way to disable this as I am having hardtime downloading apps due to this.

Click to collapse



Go into Settings, click on WiFi, then click the menu icon at the top-right. Click Advanced, then click on WiFi sleep policy and choose never.


----------



## wajih2k (Mar 28, 2013)

firtvid20 said:


> Go into Settings, click on WiFi, then click the menu icon at the top-right. Click Advanced, then click on WiFi sleep policy and choose never.

Click to collapse




Thanks!:good:


----------



## jpconard (Apr 7, 2013)

Several sites report the Ainol Novo Venus Myth as having Mali400 graphics.  I haven't seen conclusively if this true or false.  Also what is a good dual-core rockchip3066/mali400 7" tablet?  Would like front/back cameras & GPS, don't think any had those features.


----------



## KennyDeb (Apr 12, 2013)

*[ROM Release] [0408 firmware update 4.2.2]*

[ROM Release] [0408 firmware update 4.2.2]
Novo7 myth quad-core 0407V1 Edition: http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=341968&uk=420337580

---------- Post added at 02:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:44 PM ----------

[ROM Release] 4.1.1 firmware 0328 quite stable than 4.2.2 firmware 0408
http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=317203&uk=420337580 :good:


----------



## =Oberon= (Apr 19, 2013)

I was looking at getting one of these but going by the review it would seem a dual core RK3066 Cortex A9 tablet would be better all round,correct?

For eg I was looking at the Nextway F7,which has the dual core RK3066 A9 processor.
Would I be better off with that than the Novo?
My use would be like most,web browsing,youtube and some gaming.

Surely the Novo cant be that bad? But like I said,the dual core processor according to the review here is indeed better than this particular quad core model then?


----------



## Jupit3r (Apr 21, 2013)

=Oberon= said:


> I was looking at getting one of these but going by the review it would seem a dual core RK3066 Cortex A9 tablet would be better all round,correct?
> 
> For eg I was looking at the Nextway F7,which has the dual core RK3066 A9 processor.
> Would I be better off with that than the Novo?
> ...

Click to collapse



If u want a rk3066 tablet， maybe pipo will be a better choice of brand than nextway. Ainol has probably the best build quality of all chinese tablet brands， but the atm7029 in the venus is definitely the worst quad core soc. 

Sent from my GT-P7300 using xda premium


----------



## Jupit3r (Apr 21, 2013)

jpconard said:


> Several sites report the Ainol Novo Venus Myth as having Mali400 graphics.  I haven't seen conclusively if this true or false.  Also what is a good dual-core rockchip3066/mali400 7" tablet?  Would like front/back cameras & GPS, don't think any had those features.

Click to collapse



The GPU of the Venus is actually GC1000+，which is an update from the GC800 GPU  once used in Rockchip RK2918. The Venus has both front facing and rear cameras， but no GPS. 

Sent from my GT-P7300 using xda premium


----------



## Jupit3r (Apr 21, 2013)

greenacres said:


> This was released in the Philippines recently as the Cherry Bolt. Similar comments.Cost less than 100 US. The ROM of this unit was also a little buggy and people were told they could install the Ainol NOVO 7 venus rom.

Click to collapse



Is it also a product by Ainol?

Sent from my GT-P7300 using xda premium


----------



## =Oberon= (Apr 21, 2013)

jupiter2012 said:


> If u want a rk3066 tablet， maybe pipo will be a better choice of brand than nextway. Ainol has probably the best build quality of all chinese tablet brands， but the atm7029 in the venus is definitely the worst quad core soc.

Click to collapse



Well then I wont worry about the Novo Venus then I think.Ill stick with a Dual Core RK3066 tablet.

With regards to the Pipo and Nextway,I did check out the Pipo,both have similar specs for the around the same price but the Nextway has 16GB internal and the Pipo 8GB. I know either can accept a micro SD card but this is really no help for installing apps/games. Thats where the 16GB of the Nextway would be better.


----------



## LiMaaa (Apr 22, 2013)

Good review, made up my mind!


----------



## wajih2k (Apr 22, 2013)

One problem I have been facing with the Venus is that some app is probably keeping it awake during standby. I have tried updating the firmaware to the March 28 and now the April 7 version (helped somewhat but still facing the issue)

Therefore, battery gets drained out on standby within one day

Even if the battery is not drained, It  also often results in preventing power up of the machine and I have to connect it to my laptop through USB charger (while connecting, I have to keep volume UP + Power button pressed) which probably resets it. (i needed to do this while updating the firmware. When it failed to power up for the first time, giving me a scare that it might have been bricked, I just tried it and it worked)

Currently I have resorted to turning the tablet OFF whenever I won't be using it for a few hours. In this case, overall battery time is quite good actually.

Anyone else facing this problem? Is there any particular app causing the problem?


----------



## dark_prince (Apr 22, 2013)

I am keeping my Novo 7 Fire/Flame since I barely see any difference in benchmarks and visible gaming performance. Alot of games dont even dare work on Venus so I had to change the footprint to I9100.

My Novo7 Fire with Mali-400MP performs at par with the Venus and I barely noticed any difference. Especially in flash/HTML5 video rendering, I say given time, Venus might get improved video output and its still not at par with Fire. Benchmarks barely prove anything significant except the processor since Fire caries a dual-core. I will keep Fire in that case and go for a better Quard-Core solution (preferably a Tegra 3 Device).


----------



## Jupit3r (Apr 23, 2013)

Some app does get every android device awake during standby, so better return to the home screen if you really want it to get into a standby mode.

Once you have updated the firmware, the battery data is wiped to zero, that's why ainol suggest users to plug in the charger during the firmware update and charging the device for around 10 minutes after the update to help the device regain its battery status.


----------



## kwlim.00 (Apr 24, 2013)

*USB Host support for 3rd party App*

Hi,

I'm actually looking for some device for development that going to integrate with 3rd party USB card reader. I have tried this with MSI e71, it can't cannot works. Even though it can works with USB mouse, keyboard or thumbdrive. 

Can you help me to check something on this Ainol NOVO7 Venus?
Can you use adb command and check whether this file existing in Ainol NOVO7 venus?
- /system/etc/permissions/android.hardware.usb.host.xml

Thanks a lot if you can help. :angel:


----------



## Jupit3r (Apr 25, 2013)

kwlim.00 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm actually looking for some device for development that going to integrate with 3rd party USB card reader. I have tried this with MSI e71, it can't cannot works. Even though it can works with USB mouse, keyboard or thumbdrive.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It does work with a usb reader

Sent from my XT910 using xda premium


----------



## kwlim.00 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi,

Thanks for your reply. Glad to hear that. . Have u implemented some care reader solution using Venus? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## firtvid20 (Apr 28, 2013)

I tried using my card reader with the tablet but it didn't work. Maybe it only works with some?


----------



## ngocvitamin (Apr 29, 2013)

Is there anyone know how to resize system and data partition. 1GB for both is too small and it need to move app to sd so frequently


----------



## tylammy (Apr 29, 2013)

*android 4.2*

Is it possible to install android 4.2 on this device? I've been given one and would like to play with the latest revision of android. Thanks.


----------



## jocavil (May 1, 2013)

Hello
I have an Ainol novo and the wifi doesnñt swint on never
I wrorte a lot of mail to Ainol and the told me that it was a firmware problem
Anyone have the same problem?
Is it a hard or soft problem?
Thanks


----------



## firtvid20 (May 2, 2013)

tylammy said:


> Is it possible to install android 4.2 on this device? I've been given one and would like to play with the latest revision of android. Thanks.

Click to collapse



You can find a BETA version of Android 4.2 listed in this thread: http://bit.ly/10qIcg9 .



jocavil said:


> Hello
> I have an Ainol novo and the wifi doesnñt swint on never
> I wrorte a lot of mail to Ainol and the told me that it was a firmware problem
> Anyone have the same problem?
> ...

Click to collapse



Some other people have been reporting problems with Wi-fi. You could try upgrading your firmware to fix it.


----------



## Jupit3r (May 3, 2013)

jocavil said:


> Hello
> I have an Ainol novo and the wifi doesnñt swint on never
> I wrorte a lot of mail to Ainol and the told me that it was a firmware problem
> Anyone have the same problem?
> ...

Click to collapse



I had the wifi problem u mentioned in the few days ater I received it, but then the problem disappear by itself, so I don't know what caused it or how to fix it.


----------



## Jupit3r (May 3, 2013)

tylammy said:


> Is it possible to install android 4.2 on this device? I've been given one and would like to play with the latest revision of android. Thanks.

Click to collapse



my novo7 has already been updated to 4.2. There's a beta firmware, but I haven't seen much improvement from the 4.1 rom


----------



## lamb69 (May 3, 2013)

beautiful


----------



## jocavil (May 3, 2013)

jupiter2012 said:


> I had the wifi problem u mentioned in the few days ater I received it, but then the problem disappear by itself, so I don't know what caused it or how to fix it.

Click to collapse



Thanks


----------



## Jupit3r (May 4, 2013)

jocavil said:


> Thanks

Click to collapse



u r most welcome, sorry I did not really offer any help.

Sent from my XT910 using xda premium


----------



## xxsnzw (May 4, 2013)

:good:beautiful





jupiter2012 said:


> ​Looking at the way the competition is shaping up in the Chinese tablet market, we believe that it’s only going to get a lot more complicated and chaotic since the major chipset manufactures have all launched their quad-core Soc.s. Once we enter 2013, with more tablets hitting the market with quad-core processors, we should see the battle heating up.
> 
> Being one of the biggest and most well-known tablet makers in China, Ainol is one of the few pioneers to market their quad-core tablets. With the NOVO10 HeroⅡand NOVO7 Venus powered by the Actions ATM7029 quad core chipset, and the NOVO9 Spark with Allwinner A31 quad-core processor and a 9.7 retina display entering the market at the same time, The brand has definitely drawn enough attention.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## smsmasters (May 4, 2013)

Has anyone noticed the WiFi has a has short range? Compared to my S3... Still a decent tab though.


----------



## smsmasters (May 8, 2013)

Does anyone know which 7" IPS screen is used in this tablet?

http://www.panelook.com/sizmodlist....size=30&sizes[]=7.0&resolution_pixels=1280800


----------



## modfiles (Jun 7, 2013)

venus has a weak wifi connection and erratic ghost touch when use while charging


----------



## insomniacno1 (Jun 11, 2013)

I have a Cherry Mobile Fusion Bolt, said to be an rebranded Ainol Novo 7 Venus/Myth, there is a bit of difference from your review:

Android 4.1.1 JB Kernel 3.4.0+ Build number Cherry_A610_V2
1Ghz Quadcore Cpu
7" HD IPS 5pt. Capacitive touch panel
Micro SD slot for card up to 32GB
8GB Nand Flash instead of 16GB
The cpu is an A9 in stead of the A5
1GB Ram
Wifi
Micro USB 2.0
VGA front camera, 2MP back camera
Super HD 2160p
4000mAh battery
3G support through dongle
OTG but cable not supplied by Cherry Mobile(you can buy it in CDR-King for 60 pesos).
Its rooted but missing SU, so if checked with root Checker from Play store, it comes up as non-rooted, Installing Superuser or SuperSU solves this, checking with Rootchecker again now says rooted.

I had(as many others) problem connecting to my Windows PC(Laptop), but after downloading a flash tool from the site below, my PC found the tablet when connecting the usb(I guess windows searched my PC and found the drivers in the folder of the flash tool):
http://calcunico.blogspot.com/2013/04/latest-firmwares-for-cherry-mobile.html

It just don't pop-up with the menu for USB storage, you have to click on notification to get to that.

Cherry Mobile has NO support for this model on their homepage, funny since all their shops are out of stock with this model. I had to buy mine from a different shop.
Ainol is even worse since their site is chinese only, can be used through Google translate, but then the search function doesn't work and you have to read through many pages and not finding anything.

Anyone know how to ad more 3G modems to the built-in support list so that I can get my Huawei E1552 to work? I have tried allmost all the tips & tricks on the net, just don't dare touching the system files until I have a full backup.

Could someone help me with a complete step by step guide on how to make backup on this model, so I have an option for recovery in case of breakdown?

Thanx in advance

JBJ


----------



## jsuarezcasana (Jun 13, 2013)

Sad to hear that, still, I'm using a THL, which is so clone of the S3/S4 that it hurts,
still decent and cheap though, I recommend it.


----------



## c933103 (Jun 19, 2013)

jupiter2012 said:


> The content of the original thread is cleared.
> 
> I used to be quite a fan of Ainol, but it seems that their main focus at the moment is to bring lots of "earth trash" products to the market. And they don't respect honest reviews, all they want is for testers to advertise their products. And I don't write that kind of articles.
> 
> Here is my announcement: There will be no more reviews of Ainol products from me, and I wish them all the happiness in the world with the crappy so-called quad core ATM7029 SoC! devil):devil):devil):devil):

Click to collapse



I don't think Ainol should be blamed in this case. The problem of this cpu is it use a low-cost/performance nano-architecture of Cortex A5, and HTC, Samsung etc. also released some quad core phone with this nanoarchitecture and selling at price 3 times as much as this one. For example Galaxy Win/Desire 600. That is the market looking for more core instead of looking for better PR causing CPU manufacturer produce these CPU and let factories use the chip. That's just a marketing strategy.


----------



## ibietela (Jul 22, 2013)

Am planning on going for this product.... What is your advice??


----------



## urefowei (Aug 12, 2013)

For the information of everyone, I have Cherry Mobilel Fusion Bolt.
I just brought mine for a 7-days replacement warranty after hanging, screen freezing, and some buzzing sound I 
experience once in a while [probably 4-6 times a day]. I do not think it's a software problem but a poor built and quality.
I just hope I get a newer and better Fubo.


----------



## zivalarasa (Oct 3, 2013)

*Ainol Numy Ax1 3G Firmware*

I need the firmware of ainol 3G numy AX1


----------



## copit208 (Oct 29, 2013)

*Ainol total lack of support*

I
t is sad that Ainol has such total lack of after sale support. I have had 2 Ainol tablets,Paladin and Flame. I really liked both of them but you must hope that nothing goes wrong because if it weren't for the excellent forums on line you would be hung out to dry. When my flame developed problems I spent untold hours trying to get it up and running,but was never able to revive it. Writing to Ainol was a waste of time.

Act 2 , I truly love the tablet concept,I travel a lot and it is by travel buddy.In Japan a week ago my Flame,flamed out.A bit of a disaster as it was my means of communication,entertainment,(books, movies,tv on a micro chip) So I took a peek at Ainol's latest dazzler,and the products are awesome,but the service is non existent.With this in mind I bought a lesser tablet with support ,an 888 number,US office and available at Walmart.

I am happy with my Hisense sero7 pro. Ainol must change its focus to support its product better or they will not nor should they,survive.

W


----------



## bakrz (Sep 11, 2014)

*Stock firmware for ainol numy note7*



copit208 said:


> I
> t is sad that Ainol has such total lack of after sale support. I have had 2 Ainol tablets,Paladin and Flame. I really liked both of them but you must hope that nothing goes wrong because if it weren't for the excellent forums on line you would be hung out to dry. When my flame developed problems I spent untold hours trying to get it up and running,but was never able to revive it. Writing to Ainol was a waste of time.
> 
> Act 2 , I truly love the tablet concept,I travel a lot and it is by travel buddy.In Japan a week ago my Flame,flamed out.A bit of a disaster as it was my means of communication,entertainment,(books, movies,tv on a micro chip) So I took a peek at Ainol's latest dazzler,and the products are awesome,but the service is non existent.With this in mind I bought a lesser tablet with support ,an 888 number,US office and available at Walmart.
> ...

Click to collapse




You are absolutely right. Ainol has to provide aftersales service. I recently bought a numy Note7 octa core phablet when i was in Singapore but now i am using it most of the time in Bangkok. I like the tab but worried if it suddenly stop to work for whatever reason it may be. I have n searching all over the internet to download the stock firmware foe my numy Notr 7 but till noe I could not find it. It ha been more than 2 months now. If anyonr knoes where to download the firmware please direct mr to the site.. It will be most appreciated. This model is not even available for sale in Thailand as of this writing. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bakrz (Sep 25, 2014)

*Stock firmware for ainol numy note7*



bakrz said:


> You are absolutely right. Ainol has to provide aftersales service. I recently bought a numy Note7 octa core phablet when i was in Singapore but now i am using it most of the time in Bangkok. I like the tab but worried if it suddenly stop to work for whatever reason it may be. I have n searching all over the internet to download the stock firmware foe my numy Notr 7 but till noe I could not find it. It ha been more than 2 months now. If anyonr knoes where to download the firmware please direct mr to the site.. It will be most appreciated. This model is not even available for sale in Thailand as of this writing.
> 
> Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Added:26 09 14

Got the firmware from ainol. They are helpful i must say. Bravo Ainol!


----------



## bakrz (Nov 7, 2014)

*Numy note7 firmware*

I was too early to praise their service follow up. They lead me to the firmware site and I found 2 different img files so I wrote to them and asked which one I should use. They did not respond. After a few days I wtote again and asked one more time and they just ignored it. So, be careful for those who is deciding to buy ainol products. To be safe look into other vendors with probably better products, and afttersales support. There are now many vendors making 7" phablets using the mtk6592 octa core soc. Google for them and read comments from users and choose a vendor with the best after sales support.

Added 29 Nov 2014 

 Bluetooth does not work when making voice or video call from Line or other chat apps. using clip on stereo earphones even though it says that bluetooth on this phablet is version 4. Very surprising. Wnen Line negitiate connection this phablet reboots. Disgusting!


----------



## misant777 (Nov 28, 2014)

*Why is working with Ainol's products such a PITA?*

So, I'm working with this POS Ainol Numy Note 7 crap heap and in spite of super masochistic gauntlet of MTK droid tools hell, there's still a problem with full root access for some reason. It makes no sense. I've installed SuperSU pro, updated the binary and have busybox pro installed also. I go to do certain things, such as run lucky patcher to patch very simple things and it says there's still a problem with root. Root Checker of course says I have root access. 

I just want to know WHY this company's junk has to pose such a miserable F**king time of getting root access? Seriously. Is root access somehow still restricted by the firmware so that some Chinese servers can still communicate with the device to spy on the user or something? Why else should it be so dang difficult? 

Ainol indeed. This company is the butthole of mobile world. Worse than apple, if that's possible.


----------

